# Sway Control Noise



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok I went to the dealer near me and asked what to do about the sway control bar mine was making a grinding
sound it says don't lube the daeler said to use this. It is brake cleaner and it also took off the little rust I had on
it. The cost was $3 try it. He said what causes that is dirt and dust this cleans it very well.

willie


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

With brake cleaner it will grind even more as any lubrication will be removed!! You should be lubing it w/ a spray silicone or spray lithium.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

outback21 said:


> With brake cleaner it will grind even more as any lubrication will be removed!! You should be lubing it w/ a spray silicone or spray lithium.


He is talking about a friction sway bar. Do Not Lube!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> With brake cleaner it will grind even more as any lubrication will be removed!! You should be lubing it w/ a spray silicone or spray lithium.


He is talking about a friction sway bar. Do Not Lube!
[/quote]

I have the friction sway bar and the dealer I talked to recomended it he said it works very well and it drys very fast and leaves no film

willie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I probably need to clean mine as it makes an awful groaning sound sometimes when turning.

Bob


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> I probably need to clean mine as it makes an awful groaning sound sometimes when turning.
> 
> Bob


Brake cleaner will be good to clean it with because it dries with no film. It doesn't have any lubricants in it. 
Drawtite instructions list only vasaline as a lubricant to reduce noise, but as little as possible because the friction is what keeps it from swaying. They recomend as little as possible and try to tolerate the noise for more effectivness.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of using that on the friction sway
I just might have to pick up a can

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> I probably need to clean mine as it makes an awful groaning sound sometimes when turning.
> 
> Bob


We were told to hear that sound is good. Not to hear it means trouble.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd call a few more dealers to get the skinny on using brake cleaner. Doesn't seem like the right thing to do.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only thing the brake cleaner will do is clean the steel real well. This will eliminate the dirt but will do nothing for the rust. It should evaporate within a few minutes. Follow recomended procedures from the manufacturer of the hitch with regard to any greasing. I think they know more than the salesman.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd call a few more dealers to get the skinny on using brake cleaner. Doesn't seem like the right thing to do.


Depends on the hitch I guess. Equal-i-zer recommends lubricating the friction joints. In fact they sell the lube on their web site. I do agree it sounds strange to lube a friction joint.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

fspieg said:


> I'd call a few more dealers to get the skinny on using brake cleaner. Doesn't seem like the right thing to do.


Depends on the hitch I guess. Equal-i-zer recommends lubricating the friction joints. In fact they sell the lube on their web site. I do agree it sounds strange to lube a friction joint.
[/quote]

Iwas told you can't lube the friction joint but the brake cleaner is a spray that drys very quickly leaves 
no film and cleans all the dust and dirt off of it from the road and if you have the Fiction Sway 
Bar like this one










I have this type and an outback dealer reommended Brake cleaner

Willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I called my delaer as well. Recommended no brake fluid.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thor said:


> I called my delaer as well. Recommended no brake fluid.
> 
> Thor


Brake Fluid and Brake Cleaner are two totally different things.

Bob


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't believe no one else has suggested this option: turn your radio up louder!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

brake Cleaner is similar to engine degreaser, it is a solvent that eats away grease residue and dirt. Is not so good on plastic and rubber items.

brake Fluid is a hydraulic type fluid typically not used as a cleaner, however it has cleaning ability and will eat paint, but leaves a greasy type residue behind.

Cleaner comes in a aerosal spray can
Fluid, is well fluid.

I would follow hitch manufacturer's instructions only.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Like I said I was told it was ok to use BRAKE CLEANER(look at the #1 of this post for what they recommended) only in a Spray can. 
It dryed super fast. I Guess I will Have to wait and see if I ruined my sway 
bar the next time I use my tt . 
I don't think I did

Willie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Willie,

I doubt that you have ruined it. Doesn't a friction sway bar use a brake type material against a metal piece??? That's how my pop-up camper system was. If that is how they are built then the brake cleaner makes sense to me. It would wash away any dirt material and any grease that has accumulated. I'm not sure how the newer ones are constructed.

the clarification is because as these topics get longer it appeared confusing what to use. Through misunderstanding, if someone used brake fluid, that would be bad and I wouldn't want to see that happen.

good luck

kevin


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Can't believe no one else has suggested this option: turn your radio up louder!


Also helps to control the noise coming from the passenger's seat.


----------

